# şıklık



## rupertbrooke

In a story about a man who came from Anatolia to work in a kebab shop, this sentence describes his dress:-  Deri ceketi içerisinde son derece davete gider bir şıklık içerisinde gelmişti. Can you translate this literally for me? Does it mean 'he goes to the invitation & arrived extremely dressed up in a leather jacket' I can't understand bir şıklık ıçerisınde: ' a chic-ness on him'!!


----------



## jcpjcp

*TR: Deri ceketi içerisinde son derece davete gider bir şıklık içerisinde  gelmişti.

EN: He came (to the work place) so extremly dressed up in a leather jacket ,  in a chicness as if he was going to an invitation (or a party).*

*davet *means invitation, party, wedding, entertainment etc.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks for the clarity. Where is the equivalent of 'as if'?


----------



## jcpjcp

there is a hidden "gibi" after "gider" .  it is "as if"


----------



## rupertbrooke

I see. So in ordinary speech (as, say, with the English particle 'that') you can omit words like ki & gibi. It all makes sense now. I prefer a friend's translation of the story which I was originally told in English but which came from a factual & humorous account about a young man arriving from Anatolia to work in a kebab shop. The shop belonged to the ex-husband of another friend who teaches with me. She said to me:- "Anyhow he came all dressed up to the nines in a very smart leather jacket." My friend translates this thus:- Neyse, çok şık bir deri ceketle jilet gibi giyinip bize geldi.
I hope you like this version! Thanks for your help.


----------



## jcpjcp

We always use "gibi" in such sentences, l dont know why it was not used here. 
so you should use "gibi"  .  do not omit "gibi".


----------



## rupertbrooke

Another useful thing to know. We do omit 'that' in English e.g. She is so beautiful (that) all notice her presence/he says (that) he's coming on Tuesday. Similarly, you can sometimes omit ki in Turkish I think but clearly not gibi.
thanks again.


----------



## jcpjcp

yes, it is so.


----------

